

Show HN: Storylike – Discover amazing stories - storylike2
http://storylike.com

======
andraganescu
Ah! Great idea but is this manually curated? I'd see it as a great alternative
to medium's machine telling me what to read next.

~~~
storylike2
Yes, I pick what stories I think are interesting and then I try to find a good
quote in that story for the reader to have more information before clicking
the link.

~~~
andraganescu
What is the difference between this and a medium collection then? Just the UI?

~~~
storylike2
It's similar in that both link to stories but medium only links to stories
that are on their website while storylike can link to a story on any website.

